# Frigidaire FEF336ECE - oven won't heat



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

The top cook surface still works fine. The controls/clock appear to work and there's the normal "click" sound when you hit the start button to begin heating the oven on either bake or broil. I've always assumed that was the relay firing to send power down to the elements. But neither of the elements inside the oven ever get warm.

my old range was a Kenmore model no: 790.92314303 and it worked fine but decided to get me a Frigidaire about 3-4 years ago.Now the control board looks exactly the same as the Kenmore one and now im thinking will it work to swap the control boards over to Frigidaire or should i just replace it with same model?

what you guys think and thanks in advance


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't know much about electric ovens, but it is entirely possible that the boards are the same. Many appliances today are all made on the same assembly line, just different names stuck on them at the end. 

Search for a replacement board online, compare model and revision numbers, many will have an interchange list that tells you what models it will ft.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Before trying to replace the controller, turn the power off to the stove and take your fingers and feel around both elements and feel for any holes. Some times when a element goes bad a hole will develop.

BG


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd like to add to Basement geeks' good advice, UNPLUG the oven....


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

ya tried that aswell, looks fine both top and bottom element.


----------

